# Info par produktiem >  metāl detektors CS100

## juris90

kads tadu nav lietojis. http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/CS100/metala-detektors  varbut kadam par vinju ir ko teikt. interese vai vinjš metalu ari njem vai tikai dargmetalu? piemeram collīgu cauruli metra dziļumā?

----------


## vuddy_style

Diemžēl šis aparāts nebūs piemērots tādam darbiņam, šī vairāk ir kā rotaļlieta.
Metra dziļums jau ir diezgan pieklājīgs dziļums metāla detektoram, un ja jums nepieciešams atrast tikai cauruli, tad iesaki izīrēt cs1220 uz vienu dienu, kas ir ļoti labs un ievērojami jūtīgāks par cs100.

ELFA

----------


## juris90

> Diemžēl šis aparāts nebūs piemērots tādam darbiņam, šī vairāk ir kā rotaļlieta.
> Metra dziļums jau ir diezgan pieklājīgs dziļums metāla detektoram, un ja jums nepieciešams atrast tikai cauruli, tad iesaki izīrēt cs1220 uz vienu dienu, kas ir ļoti labs un ievērojami jūtīgāks par cs100.
> 
> ELFA


 hmm. nu to cauruli es biju ka piemeru minejis, jo gribeju zinat kadas iespējas ir šim aparātam, piemeram spaini 0,5metru dziļuma nevar atrast ar šo aparātu? lieta tāda ka ir vajadzīgs metala detektors par minimālam naudinjam ar ko caretu meklet metalu. krīze.

----------


## vuddy_style

Kā jau minēju, šis aparāts ir vairāk kā rotaļlieta.
Daudz maz labs aparāts ir CS300,tas spēs izpildīt jūsu prasības ar spaini 0.5m dziļumā.

----------

